# Paint Code 05 Altima



## AltimaChicka (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys. First post here. I recently got in an accident. Some jerk hit me in a parking lot and took off. My bumper and fender are pretty messed up. A friend of mine is going to help me with the repairs. I was either searching for a bumper that came off a wrecked altima or was just gonna buy a bumper from nissan and have him paint it for me. I looked up the paint code for 2005 and it came up as KH3. I just wanted to make sure that was the correct paint before I told him to order it. Please let me know. And if theres anyone selling a stock 05 bumper in black Ill take it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

KH3 is the paint code for "superblack." Paint code is usually listed in the driver's door jamb on the vehicle information sticker, which lists the VIN, engine code, trans code, etc.


----------

